
RubyMine 6.0 Released - rdemmer
http://blog.jetbrains.com/ruby/2013/11/let-your-ruby-shine-with-rubymine-6-0/
======
chrisblackwell
RubyMine is going to get some more consideration as we haven't seen a lot of
movement from Sublime Text 3 in a while. Rapid developer and continuous
releases like this give me real confidence in the editor (IDE).

------
barrkel
I started using emacs about 2 months ago (about 20 years too late, alas), and
it has now completely replaced my usage of RubyMine.

helm-git-grep, projectile-find-file with helm completion, and a keyboard-
controlled split-window layout have proven much better in practice for code
navigation.

The sheer ease with which new editor functionality can be prototyped and
implemented is hard to beat.

------
arikrak
Cool. Jetbrains ran their big discount less than a year ago, so I'm still able
to upgrade for free.

~~~
TylerE
They generally only offer free upgrades for 90 days, if that.

~~~
cothomps
The personal licenses (at least) have migrated to a subscription model. I
bought RubyMine last Dec as part of their end of the world sale and can
upgrade until April 12th.

~~~
TylerE
Really? Am I not looking in the right place? I bought during the sale and they
want $99 from me. Of course, I bought the full-blown IDEA, and not one of the
derivatives.

~~~
jasonlotito
IntelliJ IDEA is normally $199. The upgrade subscription fee is $99 a year.
It's been this way for a long time now, and hasn't changed.

------
jdotjdot
Are all of the features of RubyMine included in IntelliJ IDEA? I've never
really been fully clear on that, and I love PyCharm--but given that I use
Python, Javascript, Ruby, etc., I'd rather just get the one product than need
PyCharm and WebStorm AND RubyMine.

~~~
rdemmer
Let me try and answer this for you.

All functionality from the mentioned products would be available through
IntelliJ IDEA plugins, however some features (really few non-essential) may be
temporarily unavailable due to newer or older versions of the IntelliJ
Platform. It is worth noting that the plug-ins are not sim-shipped though, so
there is some delay.

Let me address now your specific situation as described above.

IntelliJ IDEA 13 will be released very soon. It will include the features from
the recently released "smaller IDEs." Another point is that you do not need
WebStorm. All WebStorm features are available in PyCharm and RubyMine or can
be installed as plugins. Again, the plugins are not sim-shipped and will be
available sometime after IntelliJ IDEA release.

To recap: IntelliJ + plugins cover all functionality that all our IDEs
provide. On the other hand, dedicated IDEs are convenient being more
lightweight, offering a simpler UI and faster performance.

------
matthuggins
Been using RubyMine for a few years now and am convinced it's the best editor
for Ruby development (at least for me). It just offers too many features
(e.g.: built-in debugging, method click-through) that users of vim, emacs,
etc. are missing out on.

~~~
veidr
I totally agree; RubyMine is my 'home base' when working on Rails apps,
because its debugger beats anything I've seen for ruby/rails especially, easy
to run server/tests/console under any environment, the best code completion
for ruby I've seen, tons of smart navigation options, refactoring right-click
'run this test/spec' feature, etc etc.

I still use ST3, TM2, and from time to time other editors whenever I want...
but RubyMine, being a complete IDE, does so much more than those tools.

Managing your product in RubyMine doesn't preclude using other editors
alongside it for more intensive _code editing_ sessions, if desired.

~~~
veidr
I forgot to add why you would want to do that: because when judged just on the
merits of being a well-behaved app that adheres to OS X conventions, it is
awfully, terribly, horribly bad (as are most Java GUI apps).

Most of its menus are not really OS X menus at all, they are transient
floating windows with wrong behavior. It doesn't have normal windows -- some
can only be floating windows, but they float over some windows and not others.
You can spend hours tweaking the keyboard shortcuts, but you will never get
them quite sane. Text drag and drop isn't right. Tools like Typinator and
multi-clipboard managers don't tend to work well with it. It doesn't interact
with the system pasteboard well.

In short, as a Mac app, it's totally gross. But as an IDE, it is very
powerful. Using it is a pain if you really want a nice Mac tool, but if you
think about it the same way as you think about logging into a remote Linux
server to do some work, or doing some task in Windows in VMWare Fusion, it's
not that bad.

The area where is falls short the most is the actual editing of code, because
(at least for me) that is a long, iterative task, where the OS conventions and
staying true to the standard ways of doing things are most important.

------
chillax
Some more details on what's new here:
[http://www.jetbrains.com/ruby/whatsnew/index.html](http://www.jetbrains.com/ruby/whatsnew/index.html)

------
jph
Congratulations! RubyMine is improving significantly each release. I'm
especially thankful for the support of leading-edge Ruby, Rails, and now
Stylus too.

------
mark_l_watson
This is a good upgrade - I installed it an hour ago after getting an email
from JetBrains (because I have a subscription).

I like how the I is cleaner/sparser, with the hot button in the lower left to
make less often used tools visible.

